# Reliable eBay Cube shops?



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 18, 2008)

I was wondering if people could post here shops they have used before that are reliable and good quality from eBay (e.g the PUZL eBay shop, and some ratings). I just thought this might be helpful if there was a place we could check out shops/cubes we have seen. 
Thanks, 
Tim.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 19, 2008)

Many guys will tell you to give Puzzleproz a shout, but be warned.

I ordered cubes MONTHS ago and they still haven't arrived. They haven't even made it to my COUNTRY yet.

Along with that, i've emailed them a few times, with no response. Stay away.


----------



## Henxu (Jul 19, 2008)

If i buy from eBay i buy from puzl co uk, well, if you live in Europe


----------



## jonny guitar (Jul 19, 2008)

Huskyomega was great: good communication, fast shipping (to Canada), good prices, etc. I would heartliy recommend them to anyone.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 19, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> Huskyomega was great: good communication, fast shipping (to Canada), good prices, etc. I would heartliy recommend them to anyone.



Yeah i agree. I bought a few cubes from huskyomega once. Great service.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2008)

Did puzl.co.uk used to go under the name UKcubed? I used UKcubed a few times, and every time the shipping was fast and the products good quality.


----------



## Henxu (Jul 20, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Did puzl.co.uk used to go under the name UKcubed? I used UKcubed a few times, and every time the shipping was fast and the products good quality.



Yes, it's the same, they changed the name, no more.
Yah, the shipping was very fast.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I got my Megaminx & 5x5 from PUZL. Turned up the next day


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 20, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> jonny guitar said:
> 
> 
> > Huskyomega was great: good communication, fast shipping (to Canada), good prices, etc. I would heartliy recommend them to anyone.
> ...



Agree.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 20, 2008)

Rubik's Fans (aka cube4you on ebay) has never failed me

If you are nice in your communication, he will be nice to you


----------



## brunson (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm really sorry Dae_Ja_Voo had an unfortunate experience with PuzzleProz, but I and many others have had perfectly fine transactions with him. I, myself, have ordered three times from him and never had a problem, though I was not dealing with international shipping.

Dae_Ja_Voo says PuzzleProz has never answered his email, but in another thread somehow PuzzleProz was able to tell him to wait six weeks before another shipment was sent out. DJV has also apparently ignored *several* of our recommendations to post on PP's forums, where he is quite responsive to shipping problems.

Again, I'm really sorry he's had problems, but one aberrant shipping problem is no reason to continuously libel someone that has 99.5% positive feedback on over 3300 transactions on ebay, *especially* when PuzzleProz has offered to take a loss and make a second shipment, if only the buyer would be a little patient. He has *documentation* that he shipped your order, once it's in the hands of the USPS or subsequently the South African Postal Service, he has no control over it.

Dae_Ja_Voo, I have absolutely no relation with PuzzleProz other than being a happy customer, but I will *continue* to post my positive experiences with him and his store until you have a) posted on his forums, like several people have told you, b) waited the six weeks he *reasonably* asked you to before he would ship a replacement order and c) stop acting like a petulant child because your order was delayed or lost in transit. Sometimes things happen and they suck.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 21, 2008)

puzzleproz is cheap I hate it I don't like it it takes for ever to ship and delivering and the cubes are crap.
Don't buy it.
The TropicalStore pyraminx's suck because if you turn a sude clockwise the screw falls out


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2008)

my main cube is puzzleproz type c.


----------



## 36duong (Jul 21, 2008)

@LOS
How many orders have you placed?? I'm just wondering, that's all.
Is it even longer than C4Y?? If it is, then that could be reasonable Justification.

Anyway, I really like PuzzleProz Type-A's. I still use one when I want a bit more control and Corner-Cutting than a Type-D. His Shipping (in my experience) is excellent, and on my last order, my cubes arrived 3 day after being posted through USPS First Class Intl.


----------



## SeattleBrandon (Jul 21, 2008)

I ordered my Eastsheen 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 from thutts on eBay, he is fairly new, but shipping was good.


----------



## bearit (Jul 22, 2008)

huskyomega is the best


----------



## jonny guitar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> The TropicalStore pyraminx's suck because if you turn a sude clockwise the screw falls out



Guess Mefferts sucks too because that happens with his Megaminx too.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> The TropicalStore pyraminx's suck because if you turn a sude clockwise the screw falls out



My tropicalestore pyraminx is fine.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jul 23, 2008)

I got my Eastsheens from PuzzleProz, 3 day shipping ftw


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 24, 2008)

If you're in the US, you shouldn't have a problem with PuzzleProz, it's mostly international orders that find trouble since he ships via USPS. And the shipping has been far quicker than cube4you, there aren't any customs for his cubes to cross.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 24, 2008)

Puzzleproz has never taken longer than 5 days to ship to me.


----------



## jmlee337 (Dec 25, 2008)

I buy from puzzleproz because he has the cheapest shipping to the US, for me, its $3.00, and it only takes a couple of days


----------

